# Loksound v4 vs Select



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ESU makes 2 decoders that seem very similar... and I would like to know the difference.

I'm only talking the v4.0 devices here, so please don't bring up the older stuff.

The "original" and the new "select" series.

Originally I understood that the "select" had a fixed set of sounds, but it seems that you can download any of the v4.0 sound files.

It APPEARS to me that the "original" model has some extra features, like railcomm, selectrix, etc.

But other than these, it seems that the products are pretty much the same.

Does anyone have any concrete information on the differences?

Again, v4.0 products only.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Well one difference is as follows: 

Quote from ESU website: 

"LokSound Select does not offer the possibility to create your own sounds made from your own recordings. The idea behind the LokSound Select is to make sound installation easier. Instead of playing around with making your own sound adjustments, you can select the LokSound Select's prime mover sound, horn and whistle and bell by just adjusting one (!) single CV." 

It seems you can download and install sound projects made by ESU.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So it seems the select won't let you put in your own sounds? But it will allow the standard 4.0 project files. Interesting. 

Yes, it's clear the Select has the preprogrammed list of "sounds"... 

So, if you want to pick from "choices" get the select.... if you want to record custom sounds pick the "original", and if you will be using the standard 4.0 sound files/projects, pick either? 

I'd say that would mean that the Select would be the overwhelming choice for the majority of people. That's nice since it was somewhat cheaper.... 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Turns out that this product seems to still have availability problems, I'm sticking with Zimo products. 

The ESU support is poor, have trouble getting anything out of the distributor. 

Greg


----------

